# whats hardware skinning?



## Firestorm252

never heard that term before. but i'm curious enough to concur...


----------



## badreligion156

ive googled it but nothing understandable came up so...i thought i would ask here


----------



## Fishie36

From the readme:

7) The HARDWARE SKINNING option in the video settings can be used to let your video card (GPU) handle the
skinning instead of your computer's processor(s) (CPU).

If you are experiencing a low framerate:

a) You should disable the HARDWARE SKINNING option if you have a high-end CPU and a lower-end GPU.

b) Otherwise, enable it to use your video card's processing power and give the extra power to your CPU.


----------



## badreligion156

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fishie36* 
From the readme:

7) The HARDWARE SKINNING option in the video settings can be used to let your video card (GPU) handle the
skinning instead of your computer's processor(s) (CPU).

If you are experiencing a low framerate:

a) You should disable the HARDWARE SKINNING option if you have a high-end CPU and a lower-end GPU.

b) Otherwise, enable it to use your video card's processing power and give the extra power to your CPU.

oh, didnt see anything abuot it in the readme. thanks fishie!


----------



## shellofinsanity

its where you take a bowie knife and scrap off the the first layer of silicon


----------



## Modki

Removing IHS = Hardware Skinning


----------



## critical1

Removing IHS? haha XD I know this thread is old, but I found it on Google, so maybe it can be useful to somebody else who does too.. The "Hardware Skinning" you talk about from Rainbow Six options means to let the graphics card deform a model's vertices based on its attached bones. Bones are used to animate a model. So, I think, by enabling hardware skinning, the CPU only has to deform the model's bones and the GPU will deform the mesh (model) accordingly.


----------

